# Great Answer



## GaryHibbert (May 2, 2021)

*For those that don't know him,* *Major General Peter Cosgrove is an Australian.

This is a portion of an ABC radio interview between a female broadcaster and General Cosgrove who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop visiting his military Headquarters. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER:
So, General Cosgrove, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base?

GENERAL COSGROVE:
We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery and shooting.

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: 
Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it?

GENERAL COSGROVE:
I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range.

FEMALE INTERVIEWER:
Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children?

GENERAL COSGROVE:
I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER:
But you're equipping them to become violent killers.

GENERAL COSGROVE:
Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you?

The broadcast went silent for 46 seconds and when it returned, the interview was over.*


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 2, 2021)

True,,, That.
Nicely done.


----------



## smokeymose (May 2, 2021)

Kudos to the Major General!
They taught us Marksmanship at Boy Scout camp and we didn't become killers, just responsible better shots....


----------



## sandyut (May 2, 2021)

Dude that is funny!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 8, 2021)

What do bad guys with guns fear the most?
Good guys with guns!


----------

